# DO YOU HAVE A TERNETZI????



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)

do you have a ternetzi and can you tell us a littel about it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There is no such thing as a ternetzi. If you mean the yellow variant of _pygocentrus nattereri_..... but no, I dont own one. Hopefully I will own one of CHUDS soon though!









Welcome to the board psycho!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said...a yellow belly variation of P. Nattereri, bigger in some cases!

Nice P, still i think Cariba is nicer!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a couple yellow natts and although some may say they are mellow, that is not my experience. One of mine is the most dominant in the tank and more territorial than my cariba or piraya. My experience with the pygo species is that almost all aspects from aggressiveness to territorialism is an individual trait and not specific to a species.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have one(yellow Natt) and they eat like a cariba and seem to be less skittish than normal red natts to


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I forgot...welcome home!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Hopefully I will own one of CHUDS soon though!


 damn lucky you..good pick up x...

and yes i just order a tern from pedro..so hyped up comes in tommorrow....







will post pic as soon as he settles in...


----------



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)

i think iam the only ternetzi owner in cali


----------



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)




----------



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)

i just found out its me and some other guy in cali that have ternetzi







who else has any no matter were your at


----------



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)

i quess hardly amyone has ternetzis


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i wish someday to own a yellow natt...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you should see nathans yellow natt. its the nicest yellow natt i have ever seen.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i have 3 12"-13" ternetzis. i really enjoy them.
wes


----------



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)

dang ur luck i want to score some more ternetzis


----------



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)




----------



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)




----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

here are some of my better pics of Tony


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

those are some nice pics


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/474659.../47909357uhJowa
here is my big guy. hes around 13".
wes


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking MFs!


----------

